# anyone in SLC, UT



## ausi420 (May 22, 2012)

well i live in salt lake and would like to get a group together out here, if interested in making canyon runs or cruising state let me know!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd like to do the salt flats someday.


Welcome to the forum!


----------

